# Turbo screw...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Here's an early cut of what might turn out to be the 'Turbo Screw' chassis, a chassis influenced by the TOMY turbo and adapted to be used with screw on bodies as well...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

looks very good, Dan! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Neat ! Where can I get one ? !


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice, it needs to be narrowed in the rear. It looks like a 1/64 wide car.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Nice, it needs to be narrowed in the rear. It looks like a 1/64 wide car.


really?? I thought it looked pretty good the way it was....


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

lenny said:


> really?? I thought it looked pretty good the way it was....


opinions, everybody got one. still looks like a winner. I'll get smaller wheels under the narrow cars. I'll take 25 asap!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*One possible issue...*

One possible issue with a fast chassis and a screw on body would be screw post breakage. With a body that snaps into place there is some "give" on impact. With a screw on body there would not be any "give" and the screw posts would be absorbing the force of the impact from the body.

That being said, I am interested in this.
And a possible solution would be to run the cars at 12 volt with a lower power armature.

Scott


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Dan,
That chassis, super III wheels under the 71 Camaro body= HOMERUN!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

T-Jet Racer said:


> opinions, everybody got one. still looks like a winner. I'll get smaller wheels under the narrow cars. I'll take 25 asap!


I'm just kidding... There will be separate sets of axles for t-jet and snal on bodies. I'll take a picture later of what this looks like with narrower 'T-Jet' style axles front and back.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

noddaz said:


> One possible issue with a fast chassis and a screw on body would be screw post breakage. With a body that snaps into place there is some "give" on impact. With a screw on body there would not be any "give" and the screw posts would be absorbing the force of the impact from the body.
> 
> That being said, I am interested in this.
> And a possible solution would be to run the cars at 12 volt with a lower power armature.
> ...


Use it on your race cars, epoxy the posts to strenghten them, also leave a little float in the body by not tightening the screws fully, glue the guide pin if necessary, should be fine. Then you will have a surplus of old t-jet chassis for the cars that are mint.
The aw/jl chassis is pretty fast and I have had some dramatic crashes, the posts seem ok so far but the old t-jets may be more brittle from age if thats even possible.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> One possible issue with a fast chassis and a screw on body would be screw post breakage. With a body that snaps into place there is some "give" on impact. With a screw on body there would not be any "give" and the screw posts would be absorbing the force of the impact from the body.
> 
> That being said, I am interested in this.
> And a possible solution would be to run the cars at 12 volt with a lower power armature.
> ...


Hi Scott,
This is certainly a concern if you use an original Aurora body, since the cycolac or whatever they are made of is relatively brittle. Same is true of some resin bodies. But the ABS I make my bodies out of is pretty tough stuff and should be able to take a beating.

As a side note, this chassis would be available with a variety of traction options, from the relatively weak stock bar found on the Turbo chassis, to stronger bars for more traction and a brass weight bar for no traction.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Dan,
Is this the chassis you were talking about being a clone of the Tyco HP-7? If so, would the parts be interchangable?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

NICE! Definitely the way to go, and not relying on NOS chassis for all the great kits and bodies available! If I had time to work on projects I'd want some NOW LOL, but I will get some as soon as they are available!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Sounds good to me...*

Thank you for the reply Dan.
This chassis is sounding better all the time... 
In you first picture is it under a Cobra?
Zoom, zoom...

Scott


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Dan,
> Is this the chassis you were talking about being a clone of the Tyco HP-7? If so, would the parts be interchangable?
> 
> Thanks...Joe


Hi Joe,
no, this is different. The HP7 clone would be exactly that. The sample is at the factory along with a number of Tyco bodies like the VW bug, Tyco bus, 57 Chevy flip front, 55 Nomad flip front, open cockpit racer and a few others. Hopefully I'll be able to start this project soon...

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> Thank you for the reply Dan.
> This chassis is sounding better all the time...
> In you first picture is it under a Cobra?
> Zoom, zoom...
> ...


Yes...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

lenny said:


> Hi Scott,
> This is certainly a concern if you use an original Aurora body, since the cycolac or whatever they are made of is relatively brittle. Same is true of some resin bodies. But the ABS I make my bodies out of is pretty tough stuff and should be able to take a beating.
> 
> As a side note, this chassis would be available with a variety of traction options, from the relatively weak stock bar found on the Turbo chassis, to stronger bars for more traction and a brass weight bar for no traction.


No doubt about it. My early Dash Cheetah was adapted to a light bender chassis using the front screw post. It's been splattered, tumbled, and cement mixered...easily surviving with nothing more than scratching.

The great Gazoo's head is still in tact and the rollbar is unscathed as well.

The acronym ABS stands for Aint Breaking Soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

'Turbo Screw' ....*snicker*


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

lenny said:


> Hi Joe,
> no, this is different. The HP7 clone would be exactly that. The sample is at the factory along with a number of Tyco bodies like the VW bug, Tyco bus, 57 Chevy flip front, 55 Nomad flip front, open cockpit racer and a few others. Hopefully I'll be able to start this project soon...
> 
> Dan


Lenny, do you plan on doing anything about the lack-of-style wheels that tyco offered? Im hoping you'll set these up with both the center line style wheels from the early curvehuggers as well as the slotted mags like the tyco pros had. making some fronts might pose a challenge, but either of those wheel styles would rock under most tyco bodies.

Oh and I've got my fingers crossed that you'll re-pop those tyco Jeep CJ-7s. I will buy buy buy like its a new dance craze.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

lenny said:


> Hi Joe,
> no, this is different. The HP7 clone would be exactly that. The sample is at the factory along with a number of Tyco bodies like the VW bug, Tyco bus, 57 Chevy flip front, 55 Nomad flip front, open cockpit racer and a few others. Hopefully I'll be able to start this project soon...
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan,
Okay, got it.
When you do get cranked up, hopefully you'll be able to produce an excess of HP-7 parts, especially the pickup shoes and the metal pieces that go under the pickup shoes (and maybe the gears). These are the parts that wear out most on original HP-7s and it would be good to have cheap replacements as originals are now hard to come by. If these are produced and sold in large quantities, maybe they can come fairly cheaply.
Having replacements for the piece under the pickup shoe is important because that is the part which contains the spring action for the pickups and is the only part I have had break on me.
I really think the HP-7 as an introductory chassis, or a chassis for light magnet racing, is, and will be, a big hit.
Simple design, no small parts or springs, runs out of the box. Who could ask for more?

Joe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Question Dan...*

Where would you place... or I guess what I should ask is where do you see this new chassis starting off performance-wise right out of the box? Maybe like a Tuffy? I'm not talking post-purchase replacing of gears, axels, hubs... or anything like that. Nothing wrong with doing that because you WANT to... But personally, I just don't think I want to open that can'o worms. I'm talking baseline... open the package, set it on the track, and pull the trigger. I basically stuck with Aurora in all it's various stages (late 60's to the 70's) when I was younger, so I pretty much know how those run by comparison. Now I'm totally tjets, but that being said, I'm am a little curious to try something new... but not a full-on mag car. Maggies are just way more than I want or need. I have a smaller home track to work with. 

Also... Question for Dan or for anyone... What is an HP7 comparable to? I can't say that I ever ran one before. 

thanks... nd


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> Also... Question for Dan or for anyone... What is an HP7 comparable to? I can't say that I ever ran one before.
> 
> thanks... nd


A slower Tomy Turbo.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Can't wait.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> A slower Tomy Turbo.


I guess you would need to compare the motors and gear ratios between the two cars but the HP7 and TOMY Turbo are similar.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> Where would you place... or I guess what I should ask is where do you see this new chassis starting off performance-wise right out of the box? Maybe like a Tuffy? .....I'm talking baseline... open the package, set it on the track, and pull the trigger.
> 
> thanks... nd


Performance wise out of the box it would be similar to a TOMY Turbo. With available motor upgrades you could approach or maybe even surpass the performance of an SRT.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Also... Question for Dan or for anyone... What is an HP7 comparable to? I can't say that I ever ran one before.
> thanks... nd


 Wouldn't you say the HP-7 has less magnetic downforce than a Tomy Turbo? It clearly has less downforce than an Aurora G-Plus or Super-Magnatration class of chassis.

I have some HP-7s (all used and picked up at shows) which have pretty good downfoce, while others have very little.

Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

A Tomy Turbo would eat a Tyco HP-7 in my opinion. Way more downforce and torque.

I think an HP-7 is probably more like an X-Traction Ultra G.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> A Tomy Turbo would eat a Tyco HP-7 in my opinion. Way more downforce and torque.
> 
> I think an HP-7 is probably more like an X-Traction Ultra G.


like I said, you would have to compare the motors and gear ratios. Downforce can be adjusted easily. Want more downforce? Pop in a stronger set of traction magnets. Put a TOMY Turbo motor in a HP7 along with a gear set that is comparable and it's impossible to say that a Turbo or even an SRT would eat a HP7...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

lenny said:


> like I said, you would have to compare the motors and gear ratios. Downforce can be adjusted easily. Want more downforce? Pop in a stronger set of traction magnets. Put a TOMY Turbo motor in a HP7 along with a gear set that is comparable and it's impossible to say that a Turbo or even an SRT would eat a HP7...


Dan I'm pretty sure in stock form both use the same gear ratio, and I know both use 6._x_-ohm arms. The Tomy's motor mags are key to it's performance, they are simply monsters compared to a Tyco can, in fact they're probably the largest and most dense ceramic motor mags ever used in a mass-produced chassis.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> The Tomy's motor mags are key to it's performance, they are simply monsters compared to a Tyco can


there you go... put that motor in an HP7 and things are pretty much equal


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

lenny said:


> like I said, you would have to compare the motors and gear ratios. Downforce can be adjusted easily. Want more downforce? Pop in a stronger set of traction magnets. Put a TOMY Turbo motor in a HP7 along with a gear set that is comparable and it's impossible to say that a Turbo or even an SRT would eat a HP7...


OK.

Let me rephrase my reply then -- in factory stock form a Tomy Turbo would eat a Tyco HP-7 in my opinion. Way more downforce and torque.

I think an HP-7 is probably more like an X-Traction Ultra G in factory stock form.

Turbo > HP-7


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

I my opinion I think HP7 chassis are the right combo of speed and traction. Less finicky than a magnatraction, great for newbies! Very fun and controllable slides, and work great with stock set controllers. Hope to see some new bodies for them, J


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*ok thanks for the HP7 comparisons...*

I would like test out one of Dan's new chassis. Sounds like it would be suited to my home track. Lord knows I have plenty of bods to screw on to one.

Thinking back... Not sure why local stores never had too much tyco stuff back in the day... More often we would just see the Tyco sets at the discount stores, Sears, etc. Our Hobby stores mostly all had Aurora, but I do remember seeing occasional Riggen and Cobramite stuff though. thanks again for all the info guys...nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Where does the guide pin mount?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Where does the guide pin mount?


you can't see it because of the glare in the photo but it uses a standard t-jet guide pin. The front hole has been modified so that you can snap in a AFX guide-pin/flag when the chassis is used for snap on bodies. The front hole is also used for the screw when screwing it into a T-Jet body.

Here's a better pic. Please keep in mind that this is a rough cut off my CNC machine... It needs to be cleaned up


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent! Now I see it.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

*high end motor upgrade for the HP7 and turbo screw*

for those that want to go faster than the stock HP7 and Turbo motors, here's the 'Hyper-Dash', a N45 grade neo open frame motor with ball bearings in both ends...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sweet. Something like this in a Riggen style chassis, an HP7, Turbo, SRT, etc., would be something else. Not to mention 1:32 scale go-karts.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Some one out there IS listening...his name is DAN!*



lenny said:


> you can't see it because of the glare in the photo but it uses a standard t-jet guide pin. The front hole has been modified so that you can snap in a AFX guide-pin/flag when the chassis is used for snap on bodies. The front hole is also used for the screw when screwing it into a T-Jet body.
> 
> Here's a better pic. Please keep in mind that this is a rough cut off my CNC machine... It needs to be cleaned up


Choices?....Options?...Dan thats just crazy talk! 

...a coherent, active thought process?... Now I'm gonna fall over dead! 

I, among many, appreciate yer style. Just the fact that your willing to listen and rub elbows with us slot-tards ...fer better or worse...seperates you from the chaff.

Versatility and compatability...? What a concept! 

Zoiks! How COOL is that!

Dig it.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with Bill. Great idea Dan. A new chassis with such versatility and options should be a winner. Fantastic idea to have a chassis accept both screw-in or snap-on bodies.Dave.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Jimmy49098 said:


> I my opinion I think HP7 chassis are the right combo of speed and traction. Less finicky than a magnatraction, great for newbies! Very fun and controllable slides, and work great with stock set controllers. Hope to see some new bodies for them, J


 Agreed! :thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*please please please*

i really want a turbo screw!

i promise ill buy lots!!!!!!

ive been waiting a long time for an inline tjet. its such a great idea!

as for the HP-7, i guess i am in the minority but i really dont like them. i like the HP-2s alot better. 

i think the simplest and most relaible design for newbies is the turbo, not the HP-7. Maybe id like an HP-7 more if i tried one with a better can motor in it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

looks good Dan.. any idea on the release date?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

mking said:


> i really want a turbo screw!
> 
> i promise ill buy lots!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I like the HP-2 (especially the later style w/separate traction mags) myself. In fact, thats hands down my favorite tyco chassis for some reason. 

Still for a simple, cheap to build chassis that runs great, handles predictably and actually way more fun than the super suckers, the HP-7 is a great choice. If you want more speed, swap in tyco 440 motor magnets (you have to polish down the back edges a little) and a red wire tomy turbo armature and it'll fly. The motor block from a tomy turbo/marchon/etc wont quite fit the HP-7 frame, but this has the same effect. If you do this, Id also suggest pirating a gear saver of some kind, since the added power will chew your gears up without one.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

mking said:


> i think the simplest and most relaible design for newbies is the turbo, not the HP-7. Maybe id like an HP-7 more if i tried one with a better can motor in it.


...but there are tons of older TYCO bodies just waiting to be remade!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> ...but there are tons of older TYCO bodies just waiting to be remade!!!


yeah!!! finally!! i am diehard tyco fan!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm a big Tyco fan too... I can;t wait to see what Dan cooks up next


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I love the way the HP7 drives but the chassis just screams "el cheapo plastico" with the low end pickup shoe and spring arrangement and flimsy plastic chassis. An improved HP7 with a better shoe/spring setup, maybe a carbon fiber chassis ... just kidding. Fix the shoes/springs, add a little stiffening to the chassis, adjustable guide pin, and it would be a versatile platform. Call it the Dash 7 and it would already have its own song.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> I love the way the HP7 drives but the chassis just screams "el cheapo plastico" with the low end pickup shoe and spring arrangement and flimsy plastic chassis. An improved HP7 with a better shoe/spring setup, maybe a carbon fiber chassis ... just kidding. Fix the shoes/springs, add a little stiffening to the chassis, adjustable guide pin, and it would be a versatile platform. Call it the Dash 7 and it would already have its own song.


I like the shoe/spring setup, it's simple and geared exactly toward the audience I'm trying to reach with the chassis. Although I would adopt Joe Lupico's suggestion of moving the 'spring' to the shoe...

The plastic is right down there with the black SG+ and TOMY Turbo plastic. It will absolutely be something different.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I could see buying at least 50 of these over the coming months, provided the price was comparable to a Tomy Turbo -- say $9.99 each in quantities of 10 or more.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I too would pay that, but would not expect motors for that price.

Dan, please tell us more about the Hyper motor.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I could also see myself buying up 50 of these things, as long as I could afford to do so


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

mking said:


> as for the HP-7, i guess i am in the minority but i really dont like them. i like the HP-2s alot better.
> 
> i think the simplest and most relaible design for newbies is the turbo, not the HP-7. Maybe id like an HP-7 more if i tried one with a better can motor in it.


 I never cared for the HP-2, although I have one or two that ran fairly well.

While I have lots more time spent with the HP-7 than with a Tomy Turbo, I can tell just by looking that it is much easier to disassemble an HP-7 than a Turbo. Plus, the HP-7 has no springs! There are no small loseable parts on the HP-7. Pop out the motor and you can then remove the traction magnet. That's it - the chassis is basically disassembled.

Now, make replacement traction magnets of different strengths and can motors of different strength and you have a wide array of possible configurations.

Dan, if you could find a smaller can motor so you could make the chassis narrower and use narrow pan bodies, that would make this an incredibly versatile chassis with the whole array of Tyco bodies available.

Joe


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I am not a fan of inline cars,never have been..BUT..I am a fan of great customer service and a person willing to bounce ideas off fellow slotheads and get and TAKE input and put it to use,keep up the GREAT work Dan!!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Dan,
> If you could find a smaller can motor so you could make the chassis narrower and use narrow pan bodies, that would make this an incredibly versatile chassis with the whole array of Tyco bodies available.
> 
> Joe


 I was actually looking at a Tomy Turbo chassis under an F1 body, so apparently the smaller can motor is available somewhere. As far as I know, Tyco did not have a can motor narrow pan chassis. When Tyco went narrow pan, they went with an inline motor (440 and 440-x2).

The other option I failed to mention in my previous post was replacing the traction magnet with a lead/metal weight. That should be another option. This would allow the chassis to also be run as a non-mag car.

One chassis doing it all!
You can go ahead and use that. LOL

Joe


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> I too would pay that, but would not expect motors for that price.
> 
> I'm basing my price estimate on the current price of Tomy SRT chassis through Bud's. Since an SRT is just a souped up Turbo, I figure a Turbo Screw should be about the same price.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

lenny said:


> ...but there are tons of older TYCO bodies just waiting to be remade!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Exactly! And you seem to be open to suggestions and requests, so here are a few of mine:
> 
> ...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

As I have said before the LL T motor could be used to make a very narrow chassis, if only we could find out who made it so that we can buy at trade prices.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> lenny said:
> 
> 
> > ...but there are tons of older TYCO bodies just waiting to be remade!!![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> As I have said before the LL T motor could be used to make a very narrow chassis, if only we could find out who made it so that we can buy at trade prices.


Theres a can type motor even narrower than that one: The tyco motorcycle engine. It uses one block magnet along side of a pair of steel flux collectors that form a barrel around the arm, so its maybe 1/8 wider than the arm itself total. Only the brush barrels are wider, and they are the same width give or take as a tyco 440 motor's.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Other Tyco Body Choices*

Tyco made nice versions of the M8B and M8F McLarens as well as the 2G and 2J Chaparrals. These would be good for road racing types.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Theres a can type motor even narrower than that one: The tyco motorcycle engine. It uses one block magnet along side of a pair of steel flux collectors that form a barrel around the arm, so its maybe 1/8 wider than the arm itself total. Only the brush barrels are wider, and they are the same width give or take as a tyco 440 motor's.


That design probably came from the old 1/24 "rail racing" chassis's with the odd motors using flux collectors. Note the reverse positioning of the motor:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

tyco version of the Little red wagon would be cool, same goes with their Pinto and Gremlin modifieds.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> tyco version of the Little red wagon would be cool, same goes with their Pinto and Gremlin modifieds.


Good catch, VJ. I made that little list-O-requests on the fly, knew I was forgetting something. The pinto and gremlin dragsters would be nice too...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I can see me going for the Hyper motor and strong mags with the IQ8 (geddit?) and running a 962 marlboro


----------

